# Orange Roughy Stir Fry



## kitchenelf (Feb 21, 2005)

This is a recipe I got from pdswife - I can't wait to make this!

Orange Roughy Stir Fry

2   tablespoons sesame oil, divided
1   medium onions, cut into thin wedges
2   cloves garlic, pressed
1   tablespoon minced fresh ginger
1   lb orange roughy fillets, cut into 1-inch cubes
2   cups fresh broccoli florets
1   cup sliced fresh mushrooms (your favorite variety)
1   large red bell peppers, cut into thin strips
2   teaspoons cornstarch
1/4   cup water
1/4   cup dry white wine
1/4   cup soy sauce
1/2   teaspoon hot sauce (or to taste)
hot cooked rice
4 servings Change size or US/metric
Change to: servings US Metric
40 minutes 30 mins prep


  1. In a large skillet or wok, heat 1 tablespoon oil until it is hot over medium-high heat.
  2. Add in the onion, garlic, and ginger; stir frequently for 2-3 minutes; remove from skillet Heat the other 1 tablespoon oil in the skillet until it is hot.
  3. Add fish cubes, broccoli, mushrooms, and red bell pepper to the skillet; stir constantly 3-4 minutes or until fish flakes easily.
  4. Add onion mixture back to the skillet; stir to combine.
  5. In a measuring cup or small bowl, whisk the cornstarch, water, wine, soy sauce, and hot sauce.
  6. Pour mixture into the skillet; stir for 1 minute or until thickened.
  7. Serve over hot cooked rice.


----------

